# Chester Meet Up??



## ibot (31 March 2013)

Ok so we have kind of been skirting the issue in the other post and i am going to make it official who would like a meet up and where?? 

I have been here nearly two weeks so be nice with your places, as you have seen i get lost easily 
Nicky
x


----------



## webble (31 March 2013)

Sounds good to me can prob get mileamin to come too. Is this with or without ponies?


----------



## dollface (31 March 2013)

I'll come but you may have to all fit in mpwithbn half marathon plans!!


----------



## ibot (31 March 2013)

maybe do just two legs first and then progress to 6 legs??


----------



## Bojingles (31 March 2013)

I'll definitely come!


----------



## LovesCobs (1 April 2013)

I'm in


----------



## karen_c (1 April 2013)

Me too


----------



## Asha (1 April 2013)

Count me in


----------



## ibot (1 April 2013)

ok guys where and when??

I am now pretty good with Gibsons to the point that i might get barred from there  But this being Chester is an amazing place we could do Delemere Forest and bring dogs and walk or a horse place suggestions please you lot know the area far better than my 2 weeks of knowledge


----------



## dollface (1 April 2013)

Delamere for a walk would be lovely. I can do next sat or Sunday if any good for others??


----------



## ibot (1 April 2013)

dollface said:



			Delamere for a walk would be lovely. I can do next sat or Sunday if any good for others??
		
Click to expand...

cool what do you think guys any one else?


----------



## Fimbacob (2 April 2013)

I can do delamere on sunday!


----------



## ibot (2 April 2013)

oooh sunday sounding good


----------



## ibot (3 April 2013)

oooh update all we will be meeting at Delamere forest at 2ish by that thing that looks like a helicopter ??? all welcome the more the merrier ill be the one with a mad dog black and white and might have between 1-3 kids with me and prob have green wellies on 
Might have long hair or short depending on whether i can get hair cut before  but it will be in a pony tail  erm might be wearing my red horseware coat?? or not  lol


----------



## karen_c (3 April 2013)

Got friends coming to stay this weekend - if they're still here I probably won't be able to come and meet you all but if they've headed home I will try to come along...


----------



## ibot (3 April 2013)

karen_c said:



			Got friends coming to stay this weekend - if they're still here I probably won't be able to come and meet you all but if they've headed home I will try to come along...
		
Click to expand...

come if nothing else to see what i finally look like


----------



## noodle_ (3 April 2013)

i cant make this week but would love to meet up another time?!

im free a week on sunday??

I have dogs but they are too mad to bring....i would spend the day running round after small spaniel


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			i cant make this week but would love to meet up another time?!

im free a week on sunday??

I have dogs but they are too mad to bring....i would spend the day running round after small spaniel 

Click to expand...

sounds like my dog although he does come back but he is a nut case would be nice for mickey to meet someone which is crazy like him


----------



## Asha (4 April 2013)

next weekend would definitely be better for me know. Was feeling sligtly energetic yesterday morning, so rather than walk around the arena, i decided to climb over fence, and jump down. Ground was uneven, and oops sprained my ankle. was rolling around in mud, couldnt get up. Very embarrassing.


----------



## dollface (4 April 2013)

Next weekend is out for me as Hubby has got his first race of the season. Ibot you mean the fly thing down past the visitors centre! I shall me the one limping as its hill training on sunday morning lol


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

its a fly thing??? really i thought it was a helicopter 

ok totally confused what are we doing or not doing???


----------



## MileAMinute (4 April 2013)

I'd love to come and meet you mad lot but have to pass this time! Will keep my eye out for more meet up threads


----------



## noodle_ (4 April 2013)

same ^^
next time !!

keep us posted


----------



## LovesCobs (4 April 2013)

I can prob do next weekend or next time too


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

Ok so just to check what is happening sunday?? will it just me and my boys?? or do we make it for 14/4 will that be better for all?

i might go sunday anyway and see if we can get lost walking dog so feel free to come anyway


----------



## noodle_ (4 April 2013)

what about a pub meetup??


i cant bring my idiots as they are just too nuts  ones a nouty cow anyhow!!!

one sunday mabey!?


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			what about a pub meetup??


i cant bring my idiots as they are just too nuts  ones a nouty cow anyhow!!!

one sunday mabey!?
		
Click to expand...

Pub anyone???


----------



## dollface (4 April 2013)

Pub you say?? Ears pricked up at that!!


----------



## ibot (5 April 2013)

dollface said:



			Pub you say?? Ears pricked up at that!!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Fimbacob (5 April 2013)

Im always up for pub! Abbey arms is near Delamere Forest if thats any good? Fishpool has been refurbed but think its more restuarant than pub now.


----------



## dollface (5 April 2013)

Fish pool is a bit too nice now for us all to turn up in our scruff with mutts lol


----------



## sidsmum (5 April 2013)

The Abbey Arms is used to me turning up in muckers and joddies!  Not sure if you could take dogs in but they have quite a few picnic tables on grass.

I would love to meet you all - I've been a member on here for yonks but have only just recently started to do a bit more than lurking!  I can't do the 14th as it's Bridgewater open show but will keep an eye out for anymore planned meets!


----------



## ibot (5 April 2013)

Hey

Well as you know i have not been here very long so my life is pretty much going to the yard twice a day and coming home  
The only day i can not do it the 20th so chuck some dates down and we can go from there??


----------



## Fimbacob (5 April 2013)

Ooh its Bridgewater on the 14th? Ill be going to look at that! Plan on getting my boy there for his first outing, hopefully at the next one. 
Ibot and anyone else interested in going??


----------



## Fimbacob (5 April 2013)

Also, im the other person who turns up at abbey arms in jods and wellies! No one bats an eyelid!


----------



## ibot (6 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Ooh its Bridgewater on the 14th? Ill be going to look at that! Plan on getting my boy there for his first outing, hopefully at the next one. 
Ibot and anyone else interested in going??
		
Click to expand...

oooh that sounds like a good day out  what is it??


----------



## Fimbacob (6 April 2013)

Its a local horse show by Bridgewater riding club.


----------



## karen_c (6 April 2013)

Looks like my visitors might be away in time for me to manage Sunday if it's still on?


----------



## dollface (6 April 2013)

I would go to bridgewater show but I'm not here


----------



## ibot (6 April 2013)

karen_c said:



			Looks like my visitors might be away in time for me to manage Sunday if it's still on?
		
Click to expand...

yep i think something is happening the line between the two posts is in the grey area so keep an eye on both 

What is the plan tomorrow??


----------



## dollface (6 April 2013)

So Fimbacob and I have been chatting and we can both do 2pm tomorrow for a walk round the forest. Just need to look at where to meet, probs the forest. Anyone else want to join us. Fimbacob needs to be gone for 3 ish


----------



## ibot (7 April 2013)

meeting today at 2pm Delamere Forest by the helicopter.
Hope to see people there or maybe on the next one xxx
ill be the one with a black and white dog in red coat and a pink tutu  ok maybe no tutu


----------



## karen_c (7 April 2013)

There's a helicopter?! I must not have made it to that bit of the forest yet! 
Visitors still here currently but still a chance I'll make it - if so I'll be the blonde one with a blue Great Dane bouncing about like a loon on the end of the lead


----------



## noodle_ (7 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Im always up for pub! Abbey arms is near Delamere Forest if thats any good? Fishpool has been refurbed but think its more restuarant than pub now.
		
Click to expand...

if thats central then thats fine )


i know people meeting upt tomorrow at delamere forest but hows about next weekend (Sunday?)
meet up for drinks and some lunch  


i love pub food


----------



## dollface (7 April 2013)

I went and never saw anyone. Sat outside my car for 20 mins then left. Lots of families but nothing matching anyone descriptions. I'm not that scary honest


----------



## Fimbacob (7 April 2013)

Hi dollface! We were there! Saw lots of people but didnt work out who you were. Ibot left her phone at home and I didnt have your number. So sorry we missed you!!! Pub visit next time then we will definitely find you!xx


----------



## dollface (7 April 2013)

Was I even in the right place? I sat out from my car but never saw women with just boys or women with just children?!


----------



## Asha (7 April 2013)

Pub visit sounds great, im up for that

How about next weekend ??


----------



## ibot (7 April 2013)

Asha said:



			Pub visit sounds great, im up for that

How about next weekend ??
		
Click to expand...

cool

can it be a child friendly pub as have to bring child happy to leave him in the cellar thou 
we could all bring balloons or wear baseball caps


----------



## BlairandAzria (7 April 2013)

You need to get your kids to make a sign ibot! 

Sorry I couldn't make it today, I had a polo lesson (which was awesome!) but I'll try and make the next one - is it going to be sat or Sunday?  The dysart arms in Manley is lovely - and child friendly - ( http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/dysart )


----------



## ibot (7 April 2013)

wow sounds lovely, ill hopefully only have one


----------



## ibot (8 April 2013)

hey all 

i would like to say i am so sorry about sunday totally my fault forgive me,

Should we do someting this weekend in an area where we can not miss each other


----------



## Elsiecat (8 April 2013)

Ooooh I love that pub blairandazria!!! Not been in a while. If someone's going from near me I'm happy to drive and have passengers or be a passenger?


----------



## karen_c (8 April 2013)

That pub looks lovely! Is it dog friendly as well as child friendly?


----------



## ibot (8 April 2013)

karen_c said:



			That pub looks lovely! Is it dog friendly as well as child friendly? 

Click to expand...

good question


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 April 2013)

Umm I dunno I don't have a doglet! I actually think that pub might be a bit formal? Like we'd have to book a table at the weekend?... Dunno though!


----------



## sidsmum (8 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Ooh its Bridgewater on the 14th? Ill be going to look at that! Plan on getting my boy there for his first outing, hopefully at the next one. 
Ibot and anyone else interested in going??
		
Click to expand...

We must be pretty local to each other then if you go to the Abbey Arms too! I'll be there in the afternoon with a black section D and a piebald jumping somewhere! (Not decided on show jumping or workers yet!) Come over and say hi if you spot us!


----------



## ibot (9 April 2013)

sidsmum said:



			We must be pretty local to each other then if you go to the Abbey Arms too! I'll be there in the afternoon with a black section D and a piebald jumping somewhere! (Not decided on show jumping or workers yet!) Come over and say hi if you spot us! 

Click to expand...

oh anyone fancy picking me and paddy up??? i really want to do a jumping class nothing scary maybe like 5cm


----------



## Fimbacob (9 April 2013)

Sidsmum, I will definitely track you down! Im working in the morning and the evening but will be there for the middle!


----------



## sidsmum (9 April 2013)

ibot, I'm afraid I only have a trailer so I'll be full with my two - it's a good show though with a range of classes if you can make it!

Fimbacob, look forward to meeting you!  Black section D will be attired in garish red, brown tack and a drop noseband and piebald is 15.3hh in black tack, a hunter bridle and a white (ish!) tail!


----------



## dollface (9 April 2013)

I shall be in Norfolk this weekend


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 April 2013)

Ooh I've actually just read this thread as I got super confused and thought you were on about a show at Abbey Arms and thought - ooh I don't know about that one!! Doh!

Now I've managed to catch up and understand- doh the Abbey Arms is probably better to meet if they don't mind kids/dogs/jodhs - the dysart arms is lovely but a bit like frogpool in that you get some nicely dressed people in there at the weekends and need to book! 

Bridgewater is a nice little local show ibot - but some of their jumps are SCARY!! Giant dice etc... Well scary for me who is a giant wimp at the best of times!


----------



## ibot (9 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Ooh I've actually just read this thread as I got super confused and thought you were on about a show at Abbey Arms and thought - ooh I don't know about that one!! Doh!

Now I've managed to catch up and understand- doh the Abbey Arms is probably better to meet if they don't mind kids/dogs/jodhs - the dysart arms is lovely but a bit like frogpool in that you get some nicely dressed people in there at the weekends and need to book! 

Bridgewater is a nice little local show ibot - but some of their jumps are SCARY!! Giant dice etc... Well scary for me who is a giant wimp at the best of times!
		
Click to expand...

i like to jump things on paddy that i am happy to do with out him lol 
are we meeting this weekend? 
Great news schools are back monday i might get so excited that i might explode lol!!!


----------



## Fimbacob (10 April 2013)

Thanks sidsmum, ill keep an eye out for you! Ill probably be wearing either purple body warmer unless it does rain then ill be in big grey duvet coat! See you sunday!


----------



## ibot (11 April 2013)

Ok how does everyone feel about the 28th for a meet up at a pub??


----------



## ibot (13 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Thanks sidsmum, ill keep an eye out for you! Ill probably be wearing either purple body warmer unless it does rain then ill be in big grey duvet coat! See you sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Fimbacob and i are going to the show tomorrow so might see some of you there


----------



## sidsmum (13 April 2013)

Look forward to it Ibot! :-D


----------



## sidsmum (14 April 2013)

ps, forgot to say, I'll be on the piebald who is hogged and will have Only Otto on his saddle cloth! (decided to do show jumping rather than workers!)


----------



## Fimbacob (14 April 2013)

Excellent! Will come and find you! Hope this wind calms down a bit!!


----------



## sidsmum (14 April 2013)

It was lovely to meet you Fimbacob!  We ended up with an 8th place after that miscommunication about which direction to go in the jump off and then somehow managed to get 1st place in the next class!!  I was a bit shocked!!

It was a shame not to see you too ibot - a friendly pub does sound like a good idea though!


----------



## Fimbacob (14 April 2013)

Was lovely to meet you and your gorgeous horses too! Well done today! Glad you got a rosette! Deffo pub meet up soon. 
Are we doing the 28th?? I go on holiday the week after that.


----------



## ibot (15 April 2013)

Hey i was really sad not to attend sounds like it was a lovely time  Yep i am happy to do a pub meet up on the 28th


----------

